# Tivo Bolt - Netflix (kids profile) - Search Function freezes Netflix app



## MiniBen (May 31, 2018)

I discovered today a potential bug in the Netflix App on my Tivo Bolt. It worked fine before this evening, I just can't confirm the last time they tried to use Netflix.

When my kids try to use the Netflix app and select either of their two kids profiles (we have four total) all seems fine. They can select movies and play them without issue. That is, until they try to use the search tool in Netflix. When the attempt to use the search tool in either of our two kids profiles it causes the app to freeze and it continues to be frozen until I reboot the Tivo. I can exit the app by pressing the Tivo button and then if I attempt to go back into the Netflix App it still shows the frozen search function. Other two profiles can use the search tool without issue. 

A reboot through the Help Menu gets the Netflex app working again until the kids try to search for a movie in their Netflix profile.

Anyone else have this issue? Anyone know of a fix?

--
Series6
Software Version: 21.10.2v3-USC-11-849
HD menu software version: b-hydra-mira-4-11/2020.10.14-0317
HD menu client core version: b-clientcore-mira-4.11.2020.10.14-0025
Netflix Version: SDK:4.3.5:7a18e33
--

Thank you,
Ben


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

No but I don't use Netfilx on my Bolt+.

If it still keeps happening, drop Netflix customer support a note. They may not have a solution but at least it's a data point for them.


----------



## Trey1234 (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes same issue here. Search locks up on the kids profiles. It was perfectly fine a few days ago. I wasn't sure if it was just me or not.


----------



## Murrow (Nov 8, 2015)

Did anyone figure out what's going on here? All was well until a few days ago when this started happening on both my Bolts.

I've noticed that if I go to the search function on the kids' Netflix profile and hit arrow down, then the search works. If I hit any other arrow, the whole app locks up.


----------



## Murrow (Nov 8, 2015)

This is how I fixed it. I went to the Netflix website and signed into my Netflix account. Then I went to the kids' profile. I unchecked the box that says "Display the Netflix Kids Experience with titles just for kids." I can still restrict the ratings of the programs on that profile, so that will have to be good enough.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

The issue seems resolved now. Netflix Kids search works ok for me on my Bolt+.


----------



## MiniBen (May 31, 2018)

I can also confirm that this issue seems to have resolved itself. Thank you all for your help and advice!


----------

